# Fuzzy logic ?



## ferfila20 (Mar 26, 2006)

tengo en una revista se llama "saber electronica" no se si la conoscan
y viene una introduccion al control con fuzzy logic?
alguien sabe para que se utiliza y como se utiliza ?

por favor si me pueden ayudar se los agradeseria

saludos


----------



## caliche (Mar 26, 2006)

Hola, te dejo un articulo muy completo sobre esta materia:



> *LA LOGICA DIFUSA*
> por Yuliana Corzo, desde Porlamar, Venezuela
> Dirección e-mail: yulicorzo@cantv.net
> 
> ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2009)

Mas información al respecto (Me pregunto porque antes de preguntar aquí por que no uso san google)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lógica_difusa

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Sep 7, 2009)

Google NO es santo.


----------



## JOSUECALEB (Mar 8, 2011)

ferfila20 dijo:


> tengo en una revista se llama "saber electronica" no se si la conoscan
> y viene una introduccion al control con fuzzy logic?
> alguien sabe para que se utiliza y como se utiliza ?
> 
> ...




Hola, sobre tu pregunta creo que ya te la han respondido, XD jejeje, en fin, yo estoy buscando una revista de saber hacer electronica, que tiene un proyecto de una protesis robotica de brazo controlado con fuzzy, y no se si es la que tu tienes, me prodrias decir si en tu revista viene lo de el caso practico de la construccion del brazo robotico???, y me podrias pasar el numero de la revista??

Porfavor te lo agradeceria grandemente, necesito hacer un trabajo.

Gracias.


----------

